# How long can we stay?



## Jamahsan (Oct 22, 2011)

We are US citizens that would love to live in NZ. We are not looking for jobs or study, we are self sufficient. How long are we able to stay in NZ? I saw a visitor that allows for 3 months. What if we want to stay a year or more? 

What is the process? If anyone know, I would love a response. Thanks in advance!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jamahsan said:


> We are US citizens that would love to live in NZ. We are not looking for jobs or study, we are self sufficient. How long are we able to stay in NZ? I saw a visitor that allows for 3 months. What if we want to stay a year or more?
> 
> What is the process? If anyone know, I would love a response. Thanks in advance!


I see from your previous post that you are looking to move here in December - but if you don't have any kind of visa yet, and are not looking for jobs or study, then you won't get more than the visitors visa, and you won't be able to live here long-term. 

If you have shed-loads of money to invest in NZ ($2.5 million NZD plus) then - yes - you'll be OK to come in on an Investment category. 
See Immigration New Zealand Apply and Settle Homepage 

You may be able to extend your visitors visa for up to one year. See Can I apply for a further visitor visa?


----------

